

Ask HN: forming a company and setting online payment processing in EU - advice? - illuminated

So, being from Europe, but not an EU member, I'm looking for the best option to form an LLC (or similar) and be able to setup an online payment with the newly created company. Something like an EU version of the Delaware corp plus Stripe (or similar).&#60;p&#62;Have any HN members did this in EU and would you be so kind to share your experience and recommendation?&#60;p&#62;Thanks a lot!
======
dirktheman
I'm afraid you won't find anything like a Delaware LLC in Europe. Our laws are
just too diverse. In the US you have state laws and federal laws, but in
Europe every country has their own laws. Especially things like consumer
protection differ fromcountry to country, and can be a PITA.

As far as online payments go, you're stuck to either PayPal or the recently
launched rocket internet stripe-clone called paymill. Haven't tried that out
yet, though.

~~~
illuminated
Is it possible at all for someone to form an EU company, without residing in
EU? Looking for an easy online user experience in doing it.

~~~
dragos2
Not really sure if it works for non-EU residents, but you might give it a go.

[http://www.companieshouse.gov.uk/infoAndGuide/companyRegistr...](http://www.companieshouse.gov.uk/infoAndGuide/companyRegistration.shtml)

PS: Haven't used it personally, but I know some people that used it to form
companies in the UK. (people being from outside the UK, but in EU member
countries).

